# java.math Klasse vorstellen



## RAPTIK (1. Dez 2008)

hallo,

ich hab ein kleines problem.

ich soll in der schule die klasse java.math vorstellen, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.

ich bräuchte vll beispielaufgaben, in denen ich zeigen kann, wie man die klasse anwendet. Bisher hab ich nur eine gefunden aber das beispiel ist nicht gerade das beste,
deswegen wollte ich euch fragen, ob jemand von euch mir ein beispiel zur verfügung stellen könnte und mir vll tipps geben kann, wie ich diese klasse meiner klasse^^ am besten vorstellen kann.

bedanke mich im voraus

gruß raptik


----------



## SlaterB (1. Dez 2008)

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel7/javainsel_05_004.htm
5.4 Die Eigenschaften der Klasse Math


edit: alles klein zu schreiben mag man ja machen,
aber das dann auch bei Klassennamen wie  java.math (eigentlich java.lang.Math) durchzuziehen ist bei sowas exaktem wie Programmierung wenig förderlich


----------



## RAPTIK (1. Dez 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Was die Klasse java.lang.Math für Eigenschaften hat hab ich schon und bin ebenfalls auf die Seite gestoßen, die Sie mir gezeigt haben.

Was ich jedoch benötige sind Beispielaufgaben oder Anwendungen der Klasse java.lang.Math, am besten als Quelltext.

Hat da denn keiner was zu?

Wäre sehr sehr dankbar!

gruß


----------



## Quaxli (1. Dez 2008)

Diese Informatik-Lehrer verlangen auch immer Unmögliches.  :wink: 
Wie schwer kann es sein, z. B. zu dieser Methode 



> sqrt(double a)
> Returns the correctly rounded positive square root of a double value.



selbst ein Besipiel zu basteln?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Dez 2008)

In der API (hier) ist alles recht wild durcheinandergeworfen.

zunächst solltest du die sinnvoll sortieren und nach kategorien ordnen. ich würde etwa sowas vorschlagen: (als pseudo-xml mal hingerotzt^^)

```
<Math>
<Math-Konstanten>
  E
  PI
</Math-Konstanten>

<Math-methoden>
  <R nach R>
    <unstetig>
        ceil
        floor
        signum
        ~random (passt auch sonst nirgends)
    </unstetig>
    <stetig>
        <nicht diffbar>
            abs
        </nicht diffbar>
        <diffbar>
            <trigonometrisch>
                 sin
                 cos
                 tan
                 acos
                 asin
                 atan
            </trigonometrisch>
            <hyperbolisch>
                 cosh
                 sinh
                 tanh
            </hyperbolisch>
            <potenzieren>
                 exp
                 expm1
                 log
                 log10
                 log1p
                 sqrt
                 cbrt
            </potenzieren>
        </diffbar>
    </stetig>

  </ R nach R>

   <R² nach R>
     <nur auf halbraum>
        pow
     </nur auf halbraum>
     <fast überall stetig>
         <nicht diffbar>
            max
            min
         </nicht diffbar>
         <fast überall diffbar>
             atan2
             hypot
         </fast überall diffbar>
     </fast überall stetig> 
   </R² nach R>

   <double-spezifisch>
      ulp
      scalb
      rint
      nextUp
      nextAfter
      copySign
      IEEERemainder
   </double-spezifisch>

   <altertümlicher mieser dreck>
       toDegrees
       toRadians
   </altertümlicher mieser dreck>
</Math-methoden>

</Math>
```

Zu den ganzen R->R funktionen würde es sich anbieten, ein paar schöne graphen zu malen, zu den R²->R könnte man eine kleine animation basteln, wo man den mauszeiger rumschieben kann, und wo winkel & entfernung vom ursprung angezeigt werden.

Zu den Rundungsfunktionen sollte mal lieber textausgabe machen, bissl rumlabern

Die ganzen double-spezifischen sachen kann man nur ganz kurz streifen, da wird eh keiner was raffen, außer die interessieren sich für diese ganze IEEE-754-geschichte (ganz lustig, aber zeitaufwendig).

Die existenz von diesen grad-übersetzungsfunktionen verschweigst du besser. Damit erhöht sich geringfügig die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieses altertümliche artefakt im nächsten jahrhundert endlich mal ausstirbt (jaja, alte leier, ich weiß^^  )


----------



## RAPTIK (3. Dez 2008)

ok danke dir das ist ja schon mal was^^

aber ich weiß nicht so ganz wie ich ne fachklasse schreiben soll...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Dez 2008)

weiß ich auch nicht. ???:L Ich weiß nicht mal, was eine "fachklasse" sein soll?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Gast (4. Dez 2008)

Ist das jetzt ironie?
Ne fachklasse ist halt des wo man die variablen und konstruktor methoden usw rein schreibt...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Dez 2008)

ähm... wenn da ironie im spiel ist, dann geht die jedenfalls nicht von mir aus. :roll: Hab nie im leben diesen merkwürdigen begriff gehört, und würde raten klassen einfach so zu nennen wie man die sonst auch überall nennt: "klassen".


----------



## RAPTIK (7. Dez 2008)

also willst du mir damit mitteilen, dass meine lehrerin keine ahnung hat? ^^


----------



## 0x7F800000 (7. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also willst du mir damit mitteilen, dass meine lehrerin keine ahnung hat? ^^


hmm, so mit sicherheit kann man da keine ferndiagnose abgeben, aber verwendung von nicht existierenden begriffen wäre schon mal ein indiz dafür, dass deine lehrerin nicht wegen begeisterung für's Lehren, sondern wegen zu schlechten noten für bwl oder medizinstudiengang lehrerin geworden ist, was öfters der fall zu sein scheint.

Zumindest ist die nicht unfehlbar. Wäre sie (beinahe) unfehlbar, so wäre sie ja keine lehrerin, sondern eher irgendeine professorin oder chefin von irgendeinem Konzern oder irgendsowas in der art... 

Aber das kommt bei der Spezies Mensch recht selten vor, und alle anderen müssen ja auch irgendwohin...


----------



## RAPTIK (8. Dez 2008)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine so ausführliche antwort hab ich nicht erwartet 

Ich denk schon dass meine wirtschaftsinformatiklehrerin ahnung hat wovon sie redet...
Vielleicht hat sie ja den Begriff aus dem komischen aufgegriffen, das wir haben, egal.

Ich denk hier kommt nichts produktieves mehr raus.

Kann geschlossen werden!

Danke

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+fachklasse&meta=

609 Ergebnisse im ganzen Internet und dieser Thread hier schon auf Platz 5 der Ergebnisliste,
das sagt alles aus


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Dez 2008)

glaub fachklassen sind die klassen die das model im mvc beschreiben, Gui-Klassen halt die Viewebene und Steuerungsklassen die controlebene. klingt aber alles etwas sonderbar.
[edit]


			
				Einfuhrung in die Informatik II hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GUI-Klassen senden Botschaften an die Fachkonzept-Klassen ...
> Drei-Schichten-Architektur: trennt GUI, Fachkonzept und persistente Datenhaltung


 joo. zum glück gibts sowas wie english.
</troll>


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denk schon dass meine wirtschaftsinformatiklehrerin ahnung hat wovon sie redet...


Dann bist du hier so ziemlich der erste mit dieser meinung, normalerweise werden die armen leute überall dauernd niedergemacht, wo es nur geht


----------



## maki (8. Dez 2008)

"Wirtshausinformatiklehrerin"

Hat sie sich so vorgestellt?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2008)

wie ist denn ansonsten die passende Bezeichnung für die Lehrerin im Fach Wirtschaftsinformatik? 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Schulfach+Wirtschaftsinformatik&meta=

edit: wieso 'Wirtshaus'informatiklehrerin?..


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Dez 2008)

musste lange drüber lachen, verstehen tue ich das allerdings auch nicht^^


----------



## RAPTIK (8. Dez 2008)

über was ihr euch lustig macht, zeigt auch wieder mit was für menschen ich es hier zu tun habe
INTERNETFREAKS


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Dez 2008)

hö, wieso das^^ außer hier im forum hocken und e-mails checken unterneme ich im "internet" kaum was... Würd mich fast als "internetverweigerer" bezeichnen^^ :autsch:


----------



## RAPTIK (9. Dez 2008)

ein "internetverweigerer" würde wohl kaum dieses  --> ^^ smiley kennen


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Dez 2008)

das nennt man dann  flucht in die realität


----------



## RAPTIK (9. Dez 2008)

nicht lustig


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ein "internetverweigerer" würde wohl kaum dieses  --> ^^ smiley kennen


hmm... kommt nicht aus dem "internet". kommt auch nicht aus diesem forum hier. ist eher ein artefakt aus der ära, in der ich noch rts gespielt hab... :roll:
norbert ist schon ziemlich lustig, finde ich  den dämlichen "gesags"-shice hätten die aber echt mal weglassen können, besonders in der ersten folge ???:L


----------



## RAPTIK (10. Dez 2008)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist rts?


----------



## RAPTIK (10. Dez 2008)

so ich hab das refera soweit fertig brauch jetzt nur noch ne GUI von nem taschenrechner...

und zwar wollt ich wissen, ob ich in den Taschenrechner Buttons reinmachen soll, die dann 0-9 wieder geben?
aber das wäre ja dann viel aufwand den ganzen buttons ein actionPerformed zuzuweisen und dann wieder die zahl ins textfeld ausgeben zu lassen?

wie meint ihr sollte ich am besten den taschenrechner gestalten?

gruß


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Dez 2008)

beispiele für schlechte taschenrechner (also welche mit einer nervigen gui  ) gibt's hier wie sand am meer, schau mal in die forumsuche, nimm aber bitte nicht jeden mist, es gab hier nämlich leider viel zu viele leute die viel zu wenig ahnung, dafür aber viel zu viel zeit hatten, und aus irgendeinem grund meinten, einen taschenrechner schreiben zu müssen. Es gibt auch hier und da recht vernünftige umsetzungen.

Vielleicht ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass die ziffertasten bei einem taschenrechner (bis auf die ziffer die dadrauf steht) prinzipiell in etwa gleich aussehen. Das sollte dich auf die idee bringen, einfach mit einer schleife drüberzugehen, diese doofen 10 tasten zu erzeugen, und ebenfalls in der selben schleife die ganzen listener gleich mit anzuhängen.
Genau dasselbe tust du bitte auch mit Funktionenzeigern: insgesamt sollte "new JButton()" in dem code nicht öfter als 3-4 mal auftauchen.


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht lustig


klar mann  :roll:
der "flucht in die realität"-joke war eigentlich auf internetfreaks die nur noch bissel im forum lesen und paar mails checken bezogen ... naja ladde. 

noch wat: mit wirtshaushausinformatiker wird die allgemeine Inkompetenz von Wirtschaftsinformatikern angesprochen und hat eigentlich gar nix mit internetfreaks zu tun.


----------



## RAPTIK (10. Dez 2008)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> beispiele für schlechte taschenrechner (also welche mit einer nervigen gui  ) gibt's hier wie sand am meer, schau mal in die forumsuche, nimm aber bitte nicht jeden mist, es gab hier nämlich leider viel zu viele leute die viel zu wenig ahnung, dafür aber viel zu viel zeit hatten, und aus irgendeinem grund meinten, einen taschenrechner schreiben zu müssen. Es gibt auch hier und da recht vernünftige umsetzungen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass die ziffertasten bei einem taschenrechner (bis auf die ziffer die dadrauf steht) prinzipiell in etwa gleich aussehen. Das sollte dich auf die idee bringen, einfach mit einer schleife drüberzugehen, diese doofen 10 tasten zu erzeugen, und ebenfalls in der selben schleife die ganzen listener gleich mit anzuhängen.
> Genau dasselbe tust du bitte auch mit Funktionenzeigern: insgesamt sollte "new JButton()" in dem code nicht öfter als 3-4 mal auftauchen.


Danke dir.

Hab aber deinen 2.absatz nicht so ganz verstanden, wie kann ich denn buttons mit ner schleife konstruieren?
Und was sind listener? ^^
Also ich hab das fach nicht studiert bin eigtl n anfänger in dem bereich, deswegen könntest du es vielleicht etwas benutzerfreundlicher erklären
Danke dir im voraus!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (10. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab aber deinen 2.absatz nicht so ganz verstanden, wie kann ich denn buttons mit ner schleife konstruieren?



Irgendwie so in der art sollte es aussehen:

```
for(int x=0; x<10; x++){
   JButton b=new JButton(String.valueOf(x));
   b.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
         //was auch immer machen...
      }
   }
   gui.add(b);
}
```

so sollte es *nicht* aussehen:

```
JButton b1=new JButton("1");
JButton b2=... //<--- DONT REPEAT YOURSELF
```
Es gibt nämlich immer wieder irgendwelche besonders fortschrittliche Individuen, die meinen, dass die gui "irgendwas" ist, was nichts mit java zu tun hat, und worauf man aus irgendeinem grund keine schleifen loslassen darf... Ich hab kA woher dieser irrglaube kommt, das stört jedoch gewaltig.



> Und was sind listener? ^^


Die dinger, in die zB actionPerformed reinkommt, hast du doch selbst hingeschrieben?



> Also ich hab das fach nicht studiert bin eigtl n anfänger in dem bereich, deswegen könntest du es vielleicht etwas benutzerfreundlicher erklären
> Danke dir im voraus!


hmm, sry, ich weiß dass ich öfters dazu neige, irgendwas komprimiert hinzuschmeissen, und zu hoffen, dass die leute die idee schon irgendwie herauspuzzlen. Jetzt hab ich aber ein paar brauchbare denkanstöße gegeben, hoff ich mal.


----------



## RAPTIK (10. Dez 2008)

sehr nett von dir danke!

hab noch eine kleine Frage, ich schau mir gerade im forum die ganzen Taschenrechner an und lasse mich inspirieren 
aber mir fällt auf, dass die das alles in eine klasse schreiben?!

wir in der schule machen das immer so, das wir eine klasse ohne main string schreiben (Die Lehrerin nennts dann "Fachklasse"^^ und erzeugen dann ein objekt in einer anderen Klasse (die Lehrerin nennts "Startklasse") und führt die Methoden dann auch in dieser klasse aus.

Und hier im Forum ist eben alles in die Klasse mit dem Main String drinne?! "Startklasse"^^

Wie ist es denn eigtentlich üblicher?

Fall 1 oder Fall 2?^^

gruß


----------



## RAPTIK (10. Dez 2008)

```
package paketGUI;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JButton;

public class FensterRechner extends JFrame {

	private JPanel jContentPane = null;
	private JTextField txtAusgabe = null;
	private JButton cmdSinus = null;
	private JButton cmdCosinus = null;
	private JButton cmdTangens = null;
	private JButton cmdLog = null;
	private JButton cmdLn = null;
	private JButton cmdeins = null;
	private JButton cmdzwei = null;
	private JButton cmddrei = null;
	private JButton cmdvier = null;
	private JButton cmdfuenf = null;
	private JButton cmdsechs = null;
	private JButton cmdsieben = null;
	private JButton cmdacht = null;
	private JButton cmdneun = null;
	private JButton cmdEnter = null;
	private JButton cmdAns = null;
	private JButton cmdnull = null;
	private JButton cmdpunkt = null;

	/**
	 * This is the default constructor
	 */
	public FensterRechner() {
		super();
		initialize();
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes this
	 * 
	 * @return void
	 */
	private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(412, 442);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("JFrame");
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jContentPane
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JPanel
	 */
	private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(null);
			jContentPane.add(getTxtAusgabe(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdSinus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdCosinus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdTangens(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdLog(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdLn(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdeins(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdzwei(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmddrei(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdvier(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdfuenf(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdsechs(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdsieben(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdacht(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdneun(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdEnter(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdAns(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdnull(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdpunkt(), null);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes txtAusgabe	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getTxtAusgabe() {
		if (txtAusgabe == null) {
			txtAusgabe = new JTextField();
			txtAusgabe.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(19,20,371,83));
		}
		return txtAusgabe;
	}
	
	/*public void erzeugeButtons()
	{
	for(int x=0; x<10; x++)
	{
		   JButton b=new JButton(String.valueOf(x));
		   
		   b.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
				   {
			   
		      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
		      {
		         //was auch immer machen...
		      }
		   });
		   FensterRechner.add(b); 
	}
	}*/
	
	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdSinus	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdSinus() {
		if (cmdSinus == null) {
			cmdSinus = new JButton();
			cmdSinus.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(23,140,81,29));
			cmdSinus.setText("sin");
			cmdSinus.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdSinus;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdCosinus	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdCosinus() {
		if (cmdCosinus == null) {
			cmdCosinus = new JButton();
			cmdCosinus.setText("cos");
			cmdCosinus.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdCosinus.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(166,138));
			cmdCosinus.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdCosinus;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdTangens	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdTangens() {
		if (cmdTangens == null) {
			cmdTangens = new JButton();
			cmdTangens.setText("tan");
			cmdTangens.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdTangens.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(308,137));
			cmdTangens.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdTangens;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdLog	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdLog() {
		if (cmdLog == null) {
			cmdLog = new JButton();
			cmdLog.setText("log");
			cmdLog.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdLog.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(24,210));
			cmdLog.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdLog;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdLn	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdLn() {
		if (cmdLn == null) {
			cmdLn = new JButton();
			cmdLn.setText("ln");
			cmdLn.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdLn.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(25,271));
			cmdLn.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdLn;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdeins	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdeins() {
		if (cmdeins == null) {
			cmdeins = new JButton();
			cmdeins.setText("1");
			cmdeins.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdeins.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(126,266));
			cmdeins.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdeins;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdzwei	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdzwei() {
		if (cmdzwei == null) {
			cmdzwei = new JButton();
			cmdzwei.setText("2");
			cmdzwei.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdzwei.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(222,267));
			cmdzwei.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) 
				{
					cmdeins.setText("1");					
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdzwei;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmddrei	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmddrei() {
		if (cmddrei == null) {
			cmddrei = new JButton();
			cmddrei.setText("3");
			cmddrei.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmddrei.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(311,267));
			cmddrei.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmddrei;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdvier() {
		if (cmdvier == null) {
			cmdvier = new JButton();
			cmdvier.setText("4");
			cmdvier.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdvier.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(127,222));
			cmdvier.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdvier;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton1	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdfuenf() {
		if (cmdfuenf == null) {
			cmdfuenf = new JButton();
			cmdfuenf.setText("5");
			cmdfuenf.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdfuenf.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(221,221));
			cmdfuenf.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdfuenf;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton2	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdsechs() {
		if (cmdsechs == null) {
			cmdsechs = new JButton();
			cmdsechs.setText("6");
			cmdsechs.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdsechs.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(312,224));
			cmdsechs.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdsechs;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton3	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdsieben() {
		if (cmdsieben == null) {
			cmdsieben = new JButton();
			cmdsieben.setText("7");
			cmdsieben.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdsieben.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(126,180));
			cmdsieben.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdsieben;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton4	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdacht() {
		if (cmdacht == null) {
			cmdacht = new JButton();
			cmdacht.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(221,179,72,32));
			cmdacht.setText("8");
			cmdacht.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdacht;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton5	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdneun() {
		if (cmdneun == null) {
			cmdneun = new JButton();
			cmdneun.setText("9");
			cmdneun.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdneun.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(310,177));
			cmdneun.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdneun;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdEnter	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdEnter() {
		if (cmdEnter == null) {
			cmdEnter = new JButton();
			cmdEnter.setText("Enter");
			cmdEnter.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(73,37));
			cmdEnter.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(311,344));
			cmdEnter.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdEnter;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdAns	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdAns() {
		if (cmdAns == null) {
			cmdAns = new JButton();
			cmdAns.setText("Ans");
			cmdAns.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(73,37));
			cmdAns.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(231,345));
			cmdAns.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdAns;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdnull	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdnull() {
		if (cmdnull == null) {
			cmdnull = new JButton();
			cmdnull.setText("0");
			cmdnull.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(43,36));
			cmdnull.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(126,347));
			cmdnull.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdnull;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes cmdpunkt	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getCmdpunkt() {
		if (cmdpunkt == null) {
			cmdpunkt = new JButton();
			cmdpunkt.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(180,346,43,36));
			cmdpunkt.setText(".");
			cmdpunkt.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdpunkt;
	}

}  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="393,172"
```

also so sieht mein Quelltext der GUI aus (ich glaub ich hab genau das gemacht, was du gesagt, was ich nicht machen sollte  Zeile 59 ff.) 

ich hab deinen Vorschlag mit der for-schleife auch reingeschrieben, aber da zeigts mir ein fehler bei FensterRechner.add(b); an, deswegen hab ich das auskommentriert! (Zeile 99 ff.)

irgendwelche Vor- oder Ratschläge was ich besser machen könnte?

Wie ihr sieht erstelle ich da mehrere buttons, die verschiedene methoden ausführen (Sinus, cosinus, tangens, logarithmus)

Ich würde jetzt in einer anderen klasse die Methoden schreiben und dann in der fensterklasse (GUI) ein objekt erzeugen.

Wäre es sinnvoller eher einen Scanner zu benutzen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir nochmal sagen wie der scanner funktioniert ich hab das leider nicht mehr auf papier und weiß es nicht mehr so richtig.

Danke im Voraus

gruß


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also so sieht mein Quelltext der GUI aus (ich glaub ich hab genau das gemacht, was du gesagt, was ich nicht machen sollte  Zeile 59 ff.)


omfg, ja, genau das hast du gemacht^^ aber zumindest siehst du es selbst ein... :roll:



> ich hab deinen Vorschlag mit der for-schleife auch reingeschrieben, aber da zeigts mir ein fehler bei FensterRechner.add(b); an, deswegen hab ich das auskommentriert! (Zeile 99 ff.)


sonst hast du die buttons doch auch irgendwie über jContentPane hinzugefuegt... Was zehn mal per hand klappt, klappt auch n einer schleife.
Ansonsten: ist doch egal was da konkret in meinem code steht, natürlich läuft es nicht direkt in deinem programm, ich hab ja damals noch nicht gewusst wie es aussehen wird. Aber gug dir doch bitte nochmal genau an, was die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen buttons sind, stelle fest, dass es keine gibt, und pack das bitte alles in eine schleife.


> irgendwelche Vor- oder Ratschläge was ich besser machen könnte?


Unnötige redundanzen beseitigen. Dann sind's am ende auch 150 statt 450 Zeilen.



> Wie ihr sieht erstelle ich da mehrere buttons, die verschiedene methoden ausführen (Sinus, cosinus, tangens, logarithmus)
> 
> Ich würde jetzt in einer anderen klasse die Methoden schreiben und dann in der fensterklasse (GUI) ein objekt erzeugen.


ja, grundsätzlich geht'S in die richtige richtung. mvc hat noch nie jemand geschadet.



> Wäre es sinnvoller eher einen Scanner zu benutzen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir nochmal sagen wie der scanner funktioniert ich hab das leider nicht mehr auf papier und weiß es nicht mehr so richtig.


1) wofür, wieso, warum?
2) wenn du's nicht mehr auf papier hast, lies es in der Insel oder der API nach, auf Papier passt die beschreibung der standardbibliothek eh nicht mehr, da müsste man den ganzen übriggebliebenen regenwald für papierherstellung abholzen.


----------



## RAPTIK (11. Dez 2008)

naja scanner, da kann ja der benutzer direkt selber seine rechnung, ohne buttons, eingeben also mit jOptionPane oder wie das hieß
Q

Also zur schleife, wenn ich jetzt die schleife richtig geschrieben habe, werden die buttons auch im design der virtual class angezeigt ja?

Und woher weiß die schleife wie viele buttons ih brauche? Muss ich über array irritieren und noch ne ArrayList erstellen?

Sry dass ich so viel frage aber ih will niht unbedingt meine note verhauen
Gruß


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja scanner, da kann ja der benutzer direkt selber seine rechnung, ohne buttons, eingeben also mit jOptionPane oder wie das hieß


naja das wäre nur eine Verlagerung der Arbeit des Nutzers in meinen Augen, ob er nun ne komplette Rechnung alleine eintippt, oder sich deiner Elemente des Rechners bedient, sollte keine Rolle spielen, das wichtige wird am Ende das interpretieren des Ausdrucks und die daraus resultierende Berechnung.



			
				RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also zur schleife, wenn ich jetzt die schleife richtig geschrieben habe, werden die buttons auch im design der virtual class angezeigt ja?
> 
> Und woher weiß die schleife wie viele buttons ih brauche? Muss ich über array irritieren und noch ne ArrayList erstellen?



wasn die virtual class?
Aber grundsätzlich musst du ja wie bisher in der Schleife Buttons erzeugen, Werte setzen, aufs Panel packen (und schon siehst du sie alle)

wieviele Buttons es gibt kann man in einem Array festhalten ja, bspw kannst ja nen String-Array mit den Beschriftungen aller Buttons halten dann kannst du darüber *iterieren* und hast genausoviele Buttons wie Beschriftungen dafür. Da muss man kreativ sein 

hoffe das irritiert dich nicht


----------



## RAPTIK (11. Dez 2008)

ich hab das mit meinem iphone in der schule geschrieben, und das iphone verbessert wörter, die es nicht kennt und hat es da dann mit irritieren gemacht^^

danke für dein tip

hast du noch was zu sagen andrey?^^

AHH ICH BIN ZU DUMM EINEN TASCHENRECHNER ZU BASTELN!! ICH BEKOMMS EINFACH NICHT HIN!!

HILFE


----------



## 0x7F800000 (11. Dez 2008)

RAPTIK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du noch was zu sagen andrey?^^


Aber sicher. Also, das mit automatische erzeugung von Buttons kannst du ja erstmal an einem kleiner beispiel üben, das ist jetzt wirklich nichts spektakuläres.

Von der Idee, dass der Ausdruck als ganzes Eingelesen wird, würde ich zunächst dringend abraten.
Wenn du es mit tasten machst, dann hast du im prinzip nur zwei register, auf die du operationen loslassen kannst.

Wenn du eine ganze zeile einliest, dann musst du das richtig parsen, das ist ein Problem, das wesentlich komplizierter ist, als alle gui's die du dir je ausdenken kannst, bzw das ist einfach was anderes und überhaupt nicht trivial, lass es erstmal.


> AHH ICH BIN ZU DUMM EINEN TASCHENRECHNER ZU BASTELN!! ICH BEKOMMS EINFACH NICHT HIN!!
> 
> HILFE


Komm, nur kein stress. Da ist nirgends irgendein hokus-pokus nötig, alles ist mit wenigen ganz simplen kunstgriffen lösbar, trink n tässchen kaffe und mach dich wieder an die arbeit. Es braucht halt viel zeit, sonst nichts.


----------



## RAPTIK (11. Dez 2008)

also ich hab das ding jetzt so aufgebaut:

3 Textfelder ( 2 für die Eingaben und 1 für die Ergebnisse)

dann die buttons 0-9 und die buttons für die rechenoperationen

die buttons hab ich jetzt einfach mit 




```
{
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "1");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "1");
				}
			});
```

belegt und das schreibt dann aber in beide textfelder die zahl "1" rein!

jetzt will ich aber dass es nur in eines reinschreibt und wenn ich dann ins andere textfeld reinklicke und den button "1" drücke da die 1 reinschreibt

das wäre problem nr 1

jetzt hab ich noch problem nr 2:

ich hab einen button der mir den sinus berechnet:


```
{
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) 
				{
					
					int zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(txtAusgabe.getText());
					
					
					double ergebnis = eins.sinus(zahl1);

				
					[color=red]txtergebnis.setText(ergebnis);[/color]

//Das geht hier nicht WARUM?
					
					
				}
			});
```

ich will, dass mir das ergebnis in das 3. textfeld für die ergebnisse ausgegeben wird. wie mach ich das?

danke und gruß^^


Hier habt ihr meine Klassen komplett:


```
package paketGFS;

public class Rechner 

{
private double zahl1, zahl2, ergebnis;

	public Rechner()
	{
		
	}
	
	public static double addieren(double zahl1, double zahl2)
	{
	     double ergebnis = zahl1+zahl2;
	     
	     return ergebnis;
	}

	public static double subtrahieren(double zahl1, double zahl2)
	{
	    double ergebnis = zahl1-zahl2;
	   
	    return ergebnis;
	}

	public static double multiplizieren(double zahl1, double zahl2)
	{
	    double ergebnis = zahl1*zahl2;
	   
	    return ergebnis;
	}
	public static double dividieren(double zahl1,double zahl2)
	{
	    double ergebnis = zahl1/zahl2;
	   
	    return ergebnis;
	}

	
	public static double wurzel(double zahl1)
	{
	    double ergebnis = Math.sqrt(zahl1);
	    return ergebnis;
	}

	public static double logarithmus(double zahl1)
	{
	    double ergebnis = Math.log(zahl1);
	    return ergebnis;
	}
	public static double exponent(double zahl1)
	{
	    double ergebnis = Math.exp(zahl1);
	    return ergebnis;
	}

	public static double sinus(double zahl1)
	{
	    double i = Math.toRadians(zahl1);
	    double ergebnis = Math.sin(i);
	    return ergebnis;//// Liefert den Sinus von a, wobei a im Bogenmaß erwartet wird.

	}
	public static double cosinus(double zahl1)
	{
	    double i = Math.toRadians(zahl1);
	    double ergebnis = Math.cos(i);
	    return ergebnis;//// Liefert den Cosinus von a, wobei a im Bogenmaß erwartet wird.

	} 
	public static double tangens(double zahl1)
	{
		double i = Math.toRadians(zahl1);
		double ergebnis = Math.tan(i);
		return ergebnis;
	}

	public double getErgebnis() {
		return ergebnis;
	}

	public void setErgebnis(double ergebnis) {
		this.ergebnis = ergebnis;
	}

	public double getZahl1() {
		return zahl1;
	}

	public void setZahl1(double zahl1) {
		this.zahl1 = zahl1;
	}

	public double getZahl2() {
		return zahl2;
	}

	public void setZahl2(double zahl2) {
		this.zahl2 = zahl2;
	}
}
```


und die GUI - Klasse:


```
package paketGUI;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JButton;

import paketGFS.Rechner;

public class FensterRechner extends JFrame {
	
	Rechner eins = new Rechner();

	private JPanel jContentPane = null;
	private JTextField txtAusgabe = null;
	private JButton cmdSinus = null;
	private JButton cmdCosinus = null;
	private JButton cmdTangens = null;
	private JButton cmdLog = null;
	private JButton cmdLn = null;
	private JButton cmdeins = null;
	private JButton cmdzwei = null;
	private JButton cmddrei = null;
	private JButton cmdvier = null;
	private JButton cmdfuenf = null;
	private JButton cmdsechs = null;
	private JButton cmdsieben = null;
	private JButton cmdacht = null;
	private JButton cmdneun = null;
	private JButton cmdEnter = null;
	private JButton cmdAns = null;
	private JButton cmdnull = null;
	private JButton cmdpunkt = null;
	private JButton cmdlöschen = null;
	private JButton cmdplus = null;
	private JButton cmdminus = null;
	private JButton cmdmal = null;
	private JButton cmdgeteilt = null;
	private JButton cmdWurzel = null;
	private JButton cmdhoch = null;

	private JTextField txtausgabe2 = null;

	private JTextField txtergebnis = null;

	
	public FensterRechner() {
		super();
		initialize();
	}

	
	private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(569, 552);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("JFrame");
	}

	
	private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(null);
			jContentPane.add(getTxtAusgabe(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdSinus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdCosinus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdTangens(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdLog(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdLn(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdeins(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdzwei(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmddrei(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdvier(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdfuenf(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdsechs(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdsieben(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdacht(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdneun(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdEnter(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdnull(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdpunkt(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdlöschen(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdAns(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdplus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdminus(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdmal(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdgeteilt(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdWurzel(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getCmdhoch(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTxtausgabe2(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getTxtergebnis(), null);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}

	
	private JTextField getTxtAusgabe() {
		if (txtAusgabe == null) {
			txtAusgabe = new JTextField();
			txtAusgabe.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(19,20,228,83));
		}
		return txtAusgabe;
	}
	
	/*public void erzeugeButtons()
	{
	for(int x=0; x<10; x++)
	{
		   JButton b=new JButton(String.valueOf(x));
		   
		   b.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
				   {
			   
		      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
		      {
		         //was auch immer machen...
		      }
		   });
		   FensterRechner.add(b); 
	}
	}*/
	
	
	private JButton getCmdSinus() {
		if (cmdSinus == null) {
			cmdSinus = new JButton();
			cmdSinus.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(121,142,81,29));
			cmdSinus.setText("sin");
			cmdSinus.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) 
				{
					
					int zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(txtAusgabe.getText());
					
					
					double ergebnis = eins.sinus(zahl1);
					
					txtergebnis.setText(ergebnis);
					
					
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdSinus;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdCosinus() {
		if (cmdCosinus == null) {
			cmdCosinus = new JButton();
			cmdCosinus.setText("cos");
			cmdCosinus.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdCosinus.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(221,138));
			cmdCosinus.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdCosinus;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdTangens() {
		if (cmdTangens == null) {
			cmdTangens = new JButton();
			cmdTangens.setText("tan");
			cmdTangens.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdTangens.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(313,139));
			cmdTangens.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdTangens;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdLog() {
		if (cmdLog == null) {
			cmdLog = new JButton();
			cmdLog.setText("log");
			cmdLog.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdLog.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(23,266));
			cmdLog.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdLog;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdLn() {
		if (cmdLn == null) {
			cmdLn = new JButton();
			cmdLn.setText("ln");
			cmdLn.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdLn.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(22,305));
			cmdLn.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdLn;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdeins() {
		if (cmdeins == null) {
			cmdeins = new JButton();
			cmdeins.setText("1");
			cmdeins.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdeins.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(126,266));
			cmdeins.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "1");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "1");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdeins;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdzwei() {
		if (cmdzwei == null) {
			cmdzwei = new JButton();
			cmdzwei.setText("2");
			cmdzwei.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdzwei.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(222,267));
			cmdzwei.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) 
				{
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "2");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "2");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdzwei;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmddrei() {
		if (cmddrei == null) {
			cmddrei = new JButton();
			cmddrei.setText("3");
			cmddrei.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmddrei.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(311,267));
			cmddrei.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "3");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "3");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmddrei;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdvier() {
		if (cmdvier == null) {
			cmdvier = new JButton();
			cmdvier.setText("4");
			cmdvier.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdvier.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(127,222));
			cmdvier.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "4");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "4");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdvier;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdfuenf() {
		if (cmdfuenf == null) {
			cmdfuenf = new JButton();
			cmdfuenf.setText("5");
			cmdfuenf.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdfuenf.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(221,221));
			cmdfuenf.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "5");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "5");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdfuenf;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdsechs() {
		if (cmdsechs == null) {
			cmdsechs = new JButton();
			cmdsechs.setText("6");
			cmdsechs.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdsechs.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(312,224));
			cmdsechs.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "6");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "6");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdsechs;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdsieben() {
		if (cmdsieben == null) {
			cmdsieben = new JButton();
			cmdsieben.setText("7");
			cmdsieben.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdsieben.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(126,180));
			cmdsieben.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "7");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "7");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdsieben;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdacht() {
		if (cmdacht == null) {
			cmdacht = new JButton();
			cmdacht.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(221,179,72,32));
			cmdacht.setText("8");
			cmdacht.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "8");	
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "8");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdacht;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdneun() {
		if (cmdneun == null) {
			cmdneun = new JButton();
			cmdneun.setText("9");
			cmdneun.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdneun.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(310,177));
			cmdneun.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "9");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "9");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdneun;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdEnter() {
		if (cmdEnter == null) {
			cmdEnter = new JButton();
			cmdEnter.setText("Enter");
			cmdEnter.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdEnter.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(406,315));
			cmdEnter.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {   
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e)
				{    
					
				}
			
			});
		}
		return cmdEnter;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdAns() {
		if (cmdAns == null) {
			cmdAns = new JButton();
			cmdAns.setText("Ans");
			cmdAns.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdAns.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(312,314));
			cmdAns.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdAns;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdnull() {
		if (cmdnull == null) {
			cmdnull = new JButton();
			cmdnull.setText("0");
			cmdnull.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdnull.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(127,308));
			cmdnull.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + "0");	
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + "0");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdnull;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdpunkt() {
		if (cmdpunkt == null) {
			cmdpunkt = new JButton();
			cmdpunkt.setText(".");
			cmdpunkt.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(72,32));
			cmdpunkt.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(221,310));
			cmdpunkt.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					txtAusgabe.setText(txtAusgabe.getText() + ".");
					txtausgabe2.setText(txtausgabe2.getText() + ".");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdpunkt;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdlöschen() {
		if (cmdlöschen == null) {
			cmdlöschen = new JButton();
			cmdlöschen.setText("C");
			cmdlöschen.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(66,29));
			cmdlöschen.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(487,49));
			cmdlöschen.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) 
				{
					txtAusgabe.setText("");
					txtausgabe2.setText("");
					txtergebnis.setText("");
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdlöschen;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdplus() {
		if (cmdplus == null) {
			cmdplus = new JButton();
			cmdplus.setText("+");
			cmdplus.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdplus.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(406,268));
			cmdplus.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdplus;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdminus() {
		if (cmdminus == null) {
			cmdminus = new JButton();
			cmdminus.setText("-");
			cmdminus.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdminus.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(404,221));
			cmdminus.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) 
				{
					int zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(txtAusgabe.getText());
					
					int zahl2 = Integer.parseInt(txtausgabe2.getText());
					
					eins.addieren(zahl1, zahl2);
				
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdminus;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdmal() {
		if (cmdmal == null) {
			cmdmal = new JButton();
			cmdmal.setText("X");
			cmdmal.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdmal.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(403,175));
			cmdmal.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdmal;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdgeteilt() {
		if (cmdgeteilt == null) {
			cmdgeteilt = new JButton();
			cmdgeteilt.setText("/");
			cmdgeteilt.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdgeteilt.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(404,138));
			cmdgeteilt.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdgeteilt;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdWurzel() {
		if (cmdWurzel == null) {
			cmdWurzel = new JButton();
			cmdWurzel.setText("Wurzel");
			cmdWurzel.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(81,29));
			cmdWurzel.setLocation(new java.awt.Point(23,227));
			cmdWurzel.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdWurzel;
	}

	
	private JButton getCmdhoch() {
		if (cmdhoch == null) {
			cmdhoch = new JButton();
			cmdhoch.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(25,179,77,38));
			cmdhoch.setText("^");
			cmdhoch.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				}
			});
		}
		return cmdhoch;
	}

	
	private JTextField getTxtausgabe2() {
		if (txtausgabe2 == null) {
			txtausgabe2 = new JTextField();
			txtausgabe2.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(270,19,201,83));
		}
		return txtausgabe2;
	}

	
	private JTextField getTxtergebnis() {
		if (txtergebnis == null) {
			txtergebnis = new JTextField();
			txtergebnis.setBounds(new java.awt.Rectangle(127,389,284,79));
		}
		return txtergebnis;
	}

}  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="393,172"
```


und zu allerletzt ein screenshot vom Fenster





vielleicht solltet ihr wissen, dass ich das Referat bis zum Montag haben sollte deswegen die Aufregung^^


----------



## RAPTIK (11. Dez 2008)

So liebe Leute, Andrey hatte recht, ich hab einfach nur mal eine pause gebraucht und n bisschen private icq-hilfe^^

hab das ding gelöst und es funktioniert alles *freu*

wenns jemand haben will meine icq nummer steht im profil

gruß und danke an alle die hier fleißig geantwortet haben besonders an
Andrey

gruß

RAPTIK


----------

